# Estoy buscando un libro que ... subjuntivo/indicativo



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

¡Hola!
Quisiera saber si uso el subjuntivo y el indicativo correctamente en las siguientes frases, por favor.
1. Estoy buscando un libro que se *trate *de la historia española
2. Estoy buscando un libro que *lea *mucha gente.
3. Estoy buscando un libro que *leía *mucha gente.
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## tickle

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> 1. Estoy buscando un libro que se *trate *de la historia española.
> 
> You're not looking for a specific book whose title you already now, you're just looking for one about Spanish history.
> 
> 2. Estoy buscando un libro que *lea *mucha gente.
> 
> You're not looking for a specific book whose title you already now, you're just looking for one that a lot of people read.
> 
> 3. Estoy buscando un libro que *leía *mucha gente.
> 
> You're looking for a specific book that lots of people used to read or were reading.
> 
> For example: "Estoy buscando un libro que *leía *mucha gente. Se llama XXX y es del famoso autor argentino YYY_"._


That's how I see it .


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Thank you very much for your answer, tickle! I have one question: What if in the third sentence you didn't know the specific book, i.e. you were just looking for a book in general that people used to read? Would you still use the indicative because you know that people used to read the sort of book you're looking for or would you say "Estoy buscando un libro que *leyera *mucha gente"?


----------



## Xinito

tickle said:


> That's how I see it .


 
I think No. 1 should be "se trate"...


----------



## tickle

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Thank you very much for your answer, tickle! I have one question: What if in the third sentence you didn't know the specific book, i.e. you were just looking for a book in general that people used to read? Would you still use the indicative because you know that people used to read the sort of book you're looking for or would you say "Estoy buscando un libro que *leyera *mucha gente"?


Hi Brautryðjandinn,
You'd use the imperfect subjunctive form, as you've suggested, because you're talking about a book whose existence is still only hypothetical.  So your sentence is correct, but I think there would be more natural ways to say the same thing (wait for native opinions on that).
Saludos.


----------



## tickle

Xinito said:


> I think No. 1 should be "se trate"...


I disagree, at least in Spanish from Spain it would be "trate" without the "se". Take a look at this post.


----------



## Xinito

Entonces cuando se pregunta de una peli, "¿de qué se trata?" es incorrecto? Así siempre lo he escuchado...  (?)


----------



## leticiam85

tickle said:


> I disagree, at least in Spanish from Spain it would be "trate" without the "se". Take a look at this post.


 
I'm sorry but you are wrong, Tickle.
If you say "Estoy buscando un libro que trate la historia española" you mean something like 'I'm looking for a book that deals with Spanish history', which is totally different from "Estoy buscando un libro que se trate de la historia española", which means 'I'm looking for a book on Spanish history/ I'm looking for a book about Spanish history'

I hope I've been helpful.
Leticia


----------



## leticiam85

Xinito said:


> Entonces cuando se pregunta de una peli, "¿de qué se trata?" es incorrecto? Así siempre lo he escuchado... (?)


 
Hola Xinito!
¿Cómo estás? Espero que bien.
Decir "¿De qué se trata?" is totally correct.
Regards!
Lety


----------



## Xinito

Gracias Lety, eso pensaba yo que mis amistades españolas siempre hacen esa pregunta (que quieren saber de qué se trata una peli antes de verla para decidir si valdría la pena soportar el inglés sin traducción, jejeje).



leticiam85 said:


> Hola Xinito!
> ¿Cómo estás? Espero que bien.
> Decir "¿De qué se trata?" is totally correct.
> Regards!
> Lety


----------



## leticiam85

Anytime!


----------



## tickle

leticiam85 said:


> I'm sorry but you are wrong, Tickle.
> If you say "Estoy buscando un libro que trate la historia española" you mean something like 'I'm looking for a book that deals with Spanish history', which is totally different from "Estoy buscando un libro que se trate de la historia española", which means 'I'm looking for a book on Spanish history/ I'm looking for a book about Spanish history'


Cuidado . The sentence wasn't "Estoy buscando un libro que trate la historia española" but "Estoy buscando un libro que trate *de *la historia española". That's how I've learnt it in peninsular Spanish, which is why I said "Spanish from Spain" and posted that link to another thread which deals with this topic. If it's different in other places, then fair enough.
Saludos.


----------



## leticiam85

I don't know about Spain, but here we express that idea the way I explained before.
Regards,
Lety


----------



## slazenger14

leticiam85 said:


> Hola Xinito!
> ¿Cómo estás? Espero que bien.
> Decir "¿De qué se trata?" is totally correct.
> Regards!
> Lety



Yo optaría por lo que escribió Lety. Tomaría en cuenta el consejo de un hablante nativo en vez del de alguien que no es. 

¿De qué *se* trata el libro? 
Este libro *se* trata de la historia española. 

Estoy buscando un libro que se trat*e*...(you don't know if this book  exists).

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=tratarse


----------



## pplui

En España como bien dice Tickle no es gramaticalmente correcto y además suena fatal (aunque mucha gente lo dice, por influencia latinoamericana supongo).

Un saludo al otro lado del charco


----------



## Xinito

Es que estas amistades las de que hablaba yo son españolas (de Cádiz, de Jerez, y de Chiclana) y siempre me preguntaban "de qué se trata" así que estoy convencido de lo del reflexivo.  Bueno, solo he escrito lo que he escuchado, y eso no quiere decir que es gramaticalmente correcto...  =)



tickle said:


> Cuidado . The sentence wasn't "Estoy buscando un libro que trate la historia española" but "Estoy buscando un libro que trate *de *la historia española". That's how I've learnt it in peninsular Spanish, which is why I said "Spanish from Spain" and posted that link to another thread which deals with this topic. If it's different in other places, then fair enough.
> Saludos.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones! 
Mi abuela es cubana y la he oído decir 'de qué se trata?' también. Pero quizá en Espana no es correcto decir eso. 

Hay alguien que pudiera decirme si es correcto decir 'Estoy buscando un libro que leyera mucha gente', por favor? Me suena un poco raro pero no hablo bien el espanol y por eso no puedo confiar en mi intuición y puede ser que sea una frase correcta.


----------



## Xinito

I don't think you'd use the past subjunctive "leyera" since you're using the present "Estoy buscando" and not "estaba buscando"... creo.

=)  Saludos





Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones!
> Mi abuela es cubana y la he oído decir 'de qué se trata?' también. Pero quizá en Espana no es correcto decir eso.
> 
> Hay alguien que pudiera decirme si es correcto decir 'Estoy buscando un libro que leyera mucha gente', por favor? Me suena un poco raro pero no hablo bien el espanol y por eso no puedo confiar en mi intuición y puede ser que sea una frase correcta.


----------



## pplui

It doesn't sound bad for me, but maybe it is more academic:

_"Estoy buscando un libro que haya leído mucha gente"_


----------



## insiluse

Hola, Brautry:

Seguidamente te expongo mi opinión, aunque por este foro andan algunos, que no estarán conformes:

1. Estoy buscando un libro que se *trate *de la historia española. (Ese se no se usa).
Estoy buscando un libro que trate de la Historia de España. (No se refiere a un estudio exclusivo, sino compartido con otras materias).
Dime de qué *se* trata *en* el libro. (Pregunta por la materia que se estudia en el libro).
Dime de qué trata el libro.

2. Estoy buscando un libro que *lea *mucha gente.
Se refiere a un libro que posiblemente ahora esté siendo leído por mucha gente. (Incluso, si ahora estás pensando en establecer una librería, podrías referirte a que se lea mucho en el futuro, y ésta sería la noción temporal que tienes en tu mente de empresario, es decir, tu tiempo interno, tu tiempo subjetivo).

3. Estoy buscando un libro que *leía *mucha gente.
Se refiere a un libro que tú conoces y que sabes que hace un tiempo era  leído por mucha gente.

También he leído anteriormente otras expresiones correctísimas, que son:
4. Estoy buscando un libro que haya leído mucha gente.
5. Estoy buscando un libro que leyera mucha gente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ynez

_- Luis, por favor, ven, que necesito hablar contigo de un asunto.
- ¿De qué se trata?_


_- Estoy buscando un libro que trate de la historia española._

Más normal:

_- Estoy buscando un libro sobre la historia de España._


----------



## NewdestinyX

From my studies - I'm pretty sure that in Spain they use 'tratar de' for 'to deal with' or 'be on (a subject)'

But in Latin American they us tratarse.

Se trata de = to deal with, to be on

Correct me if I'm wrong, Spaniards.. But you still use 'Se trata de' as well, right? But it starts a sentence only..

Se trata de un hombre quien.. = It's about a man who...

Or would the Spaniards still use 'trata de' only - in that case?

If Spaniards use 'Se trata de' -- how does it differ from 'Trata de'..?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## flljob

*tratar* (del lat. «tractäre») 
*1 *(«de») intr. *Hablar o *escribir sobre cierta materia. ¤ («de») El sujeto puede ser también el escrito, conferencia, etc.: *‘Un libro que trata de las costumbres de los animales’*. ¤ («de») *Hablar con otra u otras personas de cierto asunto sobre el que hay que tomar acuerdos: *‘Se reúnen esta tarde para tratar del programa de festejos’*.

*12 *(«de») prnl. Ser cierta cosa la que *interesa, a la que se *refiere o la que constituye el objeto de lo que se habla, se hace, se intenta, etc.: *‘Se trata de un viaje largo. Si sólo se trata de eso, la cosa tiene fácil arreglo’*. Þ Ser _cuestión_ de. Ó Si a eso _vamos_, si _va_ por... Ó *Cuestión.
* 
*Del María Moliner. Creo que es más fácil consultar un diccionario.

Saludos


----------



## insiluse

Algunos ejemplos más:

1. No temáis a la nueva gripe, *se trata de* una estafa de las farmacéuticas. (Aquí, se trata de = es).

2. Ya está esto aclarado: *Se trata** de* un malentendido. (Igual que antes, se trata de = es).

3. No es el presidente: *Se trata de* su guardaespaldas. (Igual que antes, se trata de = es).

 4. Hoy *se trata(n)* en la ONU asuntos importantísmos. (Se trata(n) = se analiza(n), se estudia(n), se intenta(n)   solucionar...).

5. El enfermo *trata de* curarse, yendo al hospital. (Trata de = intenta, hace lo posible por...).

6. Se espera que el enfermo *trate de* curarse. (Igual que el anterior, pero en subjuntivo).

7. Mi amigo no *se trata con* su familia. (No se trata con  = No se relaciona, no tiene contactos...).

8. Su esposa le impide que *trate con* las otras novias que tuvo. (Igual que el anterior, pero en subjuntivo). 

9. Su esposa le prohíbe que *se trate con* las otras novías que tenía.(Igual que el anterior).

Espero que no aparezca algún académico ofendido por mi interpretación.

Un saludo.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Muchas gracias por estos ejemplos, insiluse, y a todos por su gran ayuda! Hay algo que no entiendo en uno de sus ejemplos y no tiene que ver con la usanza de "tratar(se) de". Porqué escribió el autor de la tercera frase 'se trata' en vez de 'se tratan'? Yo había aprendido que se usa la N cuando el sustantivo es plural en esta clase de frases. Por ejemplo: Se rompen los platos. Se leen los libros. Porqué no escribió el autor 'hoy se trata*n* en la ONU asuntos importantísimos'?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Muchas gracias por estos ejemplos, insiluse, y a todos por su gran ayuda! Hay algo que no entiendo en uno de sus ejemplos y no tiene que ver con la usanza de "tratar(se) de". Porqué escribió el autor de la tercera frase 'se trata' en vez de 'se tratan'? Yo había aprendido que se usa la N cuando el sustantivo es plural en esta clase de frases. Por ejemplo: Se rompen los platos. Se leen los libros. Porqué no escribió el autor 'hoy se trata*n* en la ONU asuntos importantísimos'?


"Se trata" no es un uso de SE pasiva lo cual sería donde se usa singular o plural dependiendo del sujeto lógico de la frase.

Se rompen los platos = The plates break/are getting broken. 
Se rompió el plato = The plate broke.
Se leen los libros = The books are read.
Se lee un libro = A book is read.

-Pero en:
Hoy se trata en la ONU asuntos impotantísimos. = Today, in the ONU, '*it is dealing with*' important issues.
*Se* trat*a* + sustantivo = *It* deal*s* with.. + noun (no es que 'se' = 'it', pero solo una manera para memorizar el uso)
Alguien/algo tratar algo (Spain) = for someone/something to deal with something..
Alguien/algo tratarse de algo (Latin America) = for someone/something to deal with something..

Sí que se puede usar 'tratar' en una SE pasiva pero el 'N' sí faltaría en el ejemplo con 'ONU arriba'. (como notaste)
Hoy se tratan en la ONU asununtos importantísimos = Today important issues are being dealt with/considered in the ONU.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Muchas gracias por su respuesta! Pero aún no entiendo el uso de "se trata + sustantivo". No determinaría el sustantivo la persona del verbo? Cuál es la diferencia entre 'Hoy se tratan en la ONU asununtos importantísimos' y 'Hoy se trata en la ONU asuntos impotantísimos'? Se podría decir 'Hoy asuntos impotantísimos se tratan en la ONU' también?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

A mí decir "¿De qué se trata el libro?" suena bien.


----------



## insiluse

Hola, Brautry:

En eso que dices de la frase de la ONU, tienes razón, porque yo la he interpretado como una frase impersonal, con un complemento directo de cosa, que se está usando cada vez más, pero la interpretación que tú expones es mayoritaria, correctísima, clásica y arraigada en el idioma español.

Yo entendí que "asuntos importantísimos" es un complemento directo o complemento de objeto directo de cosa, y que vaya en singular o en plurar no puede afectar al verbo, ya que la concordancia es obligada solamente entre sujeto y verbo. 

De esta forma, lo que ocurre en esta frase es que no existe sujeto personal, y, a efectos prácticos, podemos considerar que el sujeto en "hoy *se* trata..." es "se".

En cambio, considerando que se trata de una oración de pasiva refleja, el sujeto es "asuntos importantísmos" y concuerda con el verbo "se tratan".

 Es decir, en este caso se puede elegir entre "se trata" y "se tratan", pero la segunda está más arraigada y reconocida entre los hablantes (y escritores).

Se ve que tienes una abuela que entiende de estas cosas.

Un saludo para tí y para ella.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Muchas gracias, insiluse! Me ha sido de gran ayuda!


----------



## insiluse

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> A mí decir "¿De qué se trata el libro?" suena bien.



Hola, Vivareggaeton88:

No es que no suene bien, eso que dices, sino que algunos como yo no estamos acostumbrados a oirlo dicho así. A fín de cuentas, todo es cuestión de acostumbrarse.

Por ejemplo, hace años los académicos y los profesores de la enseñanza nos decían que no se podía decir presidenta ni jefa, y ahora las hay por todos lados, y parece que es por llevar la contraria, por lo que las mujeres están haciendo esto.

A fin de cuentas, el idioma español puede permitirse el lujo de utilizar las palabras  presidente y presidenta, jefe, jefa, gerente, gerenta, doctor, doctora... y no como el francés, que distingue estas palabras sólo cuando están escritas, pero mientras se pronuncian no se nota, jajajajaja. 
Un saludo.


----------



## azulmaría

pplui said:


> _"Estoy buscando un libro que haya leído mucha gente"_



I totally agree with *haya leído* .

_...que leyera..._ is wrong here.


----------

